# Tell me this is a troll



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

So yes while browsing imgur instead of sleeping, I saw this gem... 

Are there really furries like this out there?

http://i.imgur.com/vA89Z.jpg


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> So yes while browsing imgur instead of sleeping, I saw this gem...
> 
> Are there really furries like this out there?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vA89Z.jpg



I genuinely hope whoever wrote that falls into a volcano.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2011)

That was Heckler & Koch/Mentova trolling livejournal.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 3, 2011)

HAHHAHA nooo that guy was just foolin


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

Brilliant.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That was Heckler & Koch/Mentova trolling livejournal.



That pic did look strangely familiar...


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2011)

Obvious troll is obvious. 0/10


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG hk- MUST RAEP.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Nov 3, 2011)

Am I pretentious to draw parallels to biased religious education?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> OMG hk- MUST RAEP.



NO WAY, I got first dibs.


----------



## ZerX (Nov 3, 2011)

Haha. That was good. troll or no troll still funny haha


----------



## Aetius (Nov 3, 2011)

Loved it.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> Am I pretentious to draw parallels to biased religious education?



I'm fairly sure that's what they were going for, but instead it just turned out pretty lame.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

You sore it's H&K/ Mentova. Looks more like Rossyfox to me, what with the avatar and the name and all. Last I heard he got himself permabanned from FA for showing that Dragoneer was running around pretending to be a dead guy on forums, and using it to bash people he didn't like.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You sore it's H&K/ Mentova. Looks more like Rossyfox to me, what with the avatar and the name and all. Last I heard he got himself permabanned from FA for showing that Dragoneer was running around pretending to be a dead guy on forums, and using it to bash people he didn't like.



Check the ear. its got hks club


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Dragoneer was running around pretending to be a dead guy on forums, and using it to bash people he didn't like.


Links please?


----------



## Cyril (Nov 3, 2011)

A little too unbelievable to be good trolling.
JUST a little but.
Nevertheless, got its own thread here so it can't be terrible trolling


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

Well where else to get insight on furry mentality than a forum full of them?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Check the ear. its got hks club



Eeeehhh, it does look like it could be a club, but I don't remember HK ever having that avatar at all. Looks more likely to be Rossyfox IMO, provided that it could actually be someone we know at all. But we can always wait for HK to come in and say. :>


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Links please?


https://forums.vivisector.org/index.php/topic,533.0.html



dinosaurdammit said:


> Check the ear. its got hks club


That post is also from 2006. Mentova got his club after Fay started doing her cardfoxes earlier this year.

And I remember Rossyfox using that avatar.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Well where else to get insight on furry mentality than a forum full of them?



Just watch The Lion King about 200 more times and you'll understand all things furry perfectly. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> https://forums.vivisector.org/index.php/topic,533.0.html
> 
> 
> That post is also from 2006. Mentova got his club after Fay started doing her cardfoxes earlier this year.
> ...



That was fun to read.

So yep, it's Rossyfox. DD can raep.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 3, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That was fun to read.
> 
> So yep, it's Rossyfox. DD can raep.



RAEP EVERYTHING


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

Well then :/ It seems I have my answer.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2011)

I was ready to come in and sound creepy. HK only has a set number of avatars with the club fox and I dont recognize that one. He also has muzzle marks. Buuiit smelge went all Holmes on us so problem solved.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 3, 2011)

well this opens up old wounds and makes some people look down right pretty awful.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> well this opens up old wounds and makes some people look down right pretty awful.



What? I am confused.


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> What? I am confused.


There's a reason Rossyfox is a 'Miserable User', and it's an old and painful tail.

ED: Tale. _Tale._


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> There's a reason Rossyfox is a 'Miserable User', and it's an old and painful tail.



So why are the alt accounts not banned because without authorization alts are against forums rules. Even though its old this is disgraceful and makes several people look like hypocrites. I now want to strangle my dinner into submission.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> So why are the alt accounts not banned because without authorization alts are against forums rules. Even though its old this is disgraceful and makes several people look like hypocrites. I now want to strangle my dinner into submission.



Because "executive privilege."


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Because "executive privilege."



Fuck that. Fuck that hard. Like a cheep vegas hooker with three hours left on the meter. This is bullshit. 

I don't mind the obvious troll or the good troll that insights some rage in furfags but what neer did is wrong and stupid. That wasnt even trolling that was poor taste. The more I read the more I hate.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> There's a reason Rossyfox is a 'Miserable User', and it's an old and painful tail.
> 
> ED: Tale. _Tale._



Sounds like an interesting story : P


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Fuck that. Fuck that hard. Like a cheep vegas hooker with three hours left on the meter. This is bullshit.
> 
> I don't mind the obvious troll or the good troll that insights some rage in furfags but what neer did is wrong and stupid. That wasnt even trolling that was poor taste. The more I read the more I hate.



You obviously didn't waste your money on a super sponsorship to his convention :/


----------



## Cyril (Nov 3, 2011)

You know, there wouldn't be this much confusion if there weren't so many generic foxes out there :V


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2011)

Ha, I recognised the avatar straight away. Oh Rossyfox, you lovable little rogue.

Edit: Good luck getting any details about that Firepyro incident.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You obviously didn't waste your money on a super sponsorship to his convention :/



Oh do tell I am all ears. 


Also if rossy fox was banned only because of this then the whole CoC needs to be rethought.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Also if rossy fox was banned only because of this then the whole CoC needs to be rethought.



The CoC is fine, it just has a few unwritten rules. I believe this falls under rule 24b, "Fuck you".


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Oh do tell I am all ears.



FA:U was by far the worst convention I've ever spent money on visiting :/ 

Lets see besides general logistical issues that happened. (I.e. server fails or something like that, which caused many many I.T. related problems). Lack of general anything happening, and the extremely awkward (not friendly) atmosphere that loomed over everyone...

So I asked for 3 or 4 different drinks at FA:U... The bartender at the hotel bar couldn't make me a single one of them for totally BS reasons (no seriously how the fuck do you call yourself a bar and don't stock fruit purees, mint or simple syrup) and then as I recalled, we were promised (BADGES...) Still waiting on those Dragoneer :/


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> So I asked for 3 or 4 different drinks at FA:U... The bartender at the hotel bar couldn't make me a single one of them for totally BS reasons (no seriously how the fuck do you call yourself a bar and don't stock fruit purees, mint or simple syrup)



Because if you order anything which requires those ingredients at the bar, you're an asshole.

[yt]465xjLVHSLA[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 3, 2011)

this image is old as the hills, jesus christ

edit:
am I the only one who's seen this multiple times already? :c


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Because if you order anything which requires those ingredients at the bar, you're an asshole.



:/ I refuse to acknowledge you are a bar if you can't serve me a mojito OR a daiquiri... Fuck it the on-campus Chilis can make me a hemingway daiquiri...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> :/ I refuse to acknowledge you are a bar if you can't serve me a mojito OR a daiquiri... Fuck it the on-campus *Chilis* can make me a hemingway daiquiri...



That's a Chilis.  Not a bar.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> That's a Chilis.  Not a bar.



It has a bar. And for that matter, the Fairmont for FC 2011 was very nice. And if I had wanted it roomservice would have brought me a mojito on a platter


----------



## Azure (Nov 3, 2011)

*Looks @ image, sees RossyFox*

Yup, it's a troll.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> It has a bar.



So does a diner.



> And for that matter, the Fairmont for FC 2011 was very nice. And if I had wanted it roomservice would have brought me a mojito on a platter



For $15 in a rocks glass most likely.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> So does a diner.
> 
> For $15 in a rocks glass most likely.



A bar that supplies alcohol should have fucking simple syrup at the very least. I'll let the "mint's not in season" bs slip but there is no way you can get off with we don't have thickened sugar water...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> A bar that supplies alcohol should have fucking simple syrup at the very least. I'll let the "mint's not in season" bs slip but there is no way you can get off with we don't have thickened sugar water...



Because this isn't the 1960s.  Order a beer or a shot.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

No. I don't drink beer. And shots are meant to be shared with friends. Ordering them straight at a bar is a sign of a need for solitude or a lack of friends.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That was Heckler & Koch/Mentova trolling livejournal.



Rossyfox.

<3

Rossyfox had to be doing SOMETHING very right to get hit with that 'miserable user' status


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2011)

He still has had the same avatar, by the way.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Because if you order anything which requires those ingredients at the bar, you're an asshole.



If a bar can't serve a mixer they need a new bartender.  Or maybe a second one.  Are they just a dive, a glorified speakeasy, or are they a fucking BAR? Come on, fucker, if you don't know how to mix popular drinks pick up a book or go to fucking school.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Rossyfox had to be doing SOMETHING very right to get hit with that 'miserable user' status



Forum and Internet ethics say yes. Although... technically, weren't his/her methods illegal? I'd like some clarification on this.
Not trying to start a flamewar, but what is FA's policy regarding sockpuppet accounts?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Not trying to start a flamewar, but what is FA's policy regarding sockpuppet accounts?



I dunno, ask Firepyro.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If a bar can't serve a mixer they need a new bartender.  Or maybe a second one.  Are they just a dive, a glorified speakeasy, or are they a fucking BAR? Come on, fucker, if you don't know how to mix popular drinks pick up a book or go to fucking school.



Well, d-bag, maybe you should be ordering drinks from this decade and not act like you're in the fucking Caribbean ordering frozen/fruity cocktails.  

Makes you look like this guy:

[yt]wvNvG2krOYw[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> FA:U was by far the worst convention I've ever spent money on visiting :/
> 
> Lets see besides general logistical issues that happened. (I.e. server fails or something like that, which caused many many I.T. related problems). Lack of general anything happening, and the extremely awkward (not friendly) atmosphere that loomed over everyone...
> 
> So I asked for 3 or 4 different drinks at FA:U... The bartender at the hotel bar couldn't make me a single one of them for totally BS reasons (no seriously how the fuck do you call yourself a bar and don't stock fruit purees, mint or simple syrup) and then as I recalled, we were promised (BADGES...) Still waiting on those Dragoneer :/


Actually there's a rating site for conventions, furry included, it rates conventions 1-10.
Anthrocon rated 9.5 stars, Fa: united rated, "oh my fucking christ, I actually spent money on this?"
I'll have to look for it again, it's always better to check out a convention by what people are saying before you go.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Well, d-bag, maybe you should be ordering drinks from this decade and not act like you're in the fucking Caribbean ordering frozen cocktails.



If all the bartender wants to do is serve shots and beer, fuck 'im.  He's no better than a pimplefaced ersatz sodajerk at a fast food joint.  I can buy my own damn tequila, or whiskey, or what-have-you, and a fucking shotglass, and do shots off my goddamn kitchen table.  I can buy a six-pack and pour it into my own frosted mug.  He's superficial.

Oh, and the whole "MEN SHOULD ONLY DRINK MANLY DRINKS" shit is fucking retarded.  Appletini? Cosmo? Hey barkeep, if you don't have cranberry juice just say so.  Oh, only a faggot would order those drinks? Teehee, I gueth I jutht LOOOOOOOOVE the cock then! Fucking trog.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If all the bartender wants to do is serve shots and beer, fuck 'im.  He's no better than a pimplefaced ersatz sodajerk at a fast food joint.  I can buy my own damn tequila, or whiskey, or what-have-you, and a fucking shotglass, and do shots off my goddamn kitchen table.  I can buy a six-pack and pour it into my own frosted mug.  He's superficial.



Then do that and quit bitching.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Then do that and quit bitching.



You're a pretty terrible advocate for bartenders, you know that?

The reasons to go to a bar:

Social drinking
You don't keep booze at home
You like mixers but you CAN'T AFFORD TO KEEP ANGOSTURA BITTERS AND FUCK KNOWS WHAT ELSE ON HAND 24/7 EVERY GODDAMN TIME YOU FANCY A CERTAIN DRINK.

Bars keep a wide variety of ingredients handy to serve a wide variety of drinks to a wide variety of customers.  That's what they DO.  They are a liquor restaurant.  Because not all of us can whip up any given dish for dinner, nor do we necessarily want to DO so.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> You're a pretty terrible advocate for bartenders, you know that?



I personally like a bartender with a bit of a bite. Term you can bartend to me all day- I am a simple sergal with simple needs, a jagger bomb-monster not redbull- on the rocks please.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> You're a pretty terrible advocate for bartenders, you know that?



You're a terrible advocate for customers as well.



> The reasons to go to a bar:
> 
> Social drinking
> You don't keep booze at home
> ...



You just said the bartender is wholly unnecessary.  I guarantee after tip, buying your own ingredients is cheaper than going to a bar and getting what you want.  They sell a wide variety of drinks, but likely they don't expect the asshole in the back on a busy Thursday night as you're pouring beer, shots, and mixed drinks "Um, excuse me, can you take 3 minutes to focus on my drink alone?"  It's fucking annoying and just so happens this is only true with the girly/fruity drinks.

Just because we carry it doesn't mean it's not a bitch to make, and you're a tasteless douche for ordering it.



dinosaurdammit said:


> I personally like a bartender with a bit of a bite. Term you can bartend to me all day- I am a simple sergal with simple needs, a jagger bomb-monster not redbull- on the rocks please.



Hey baby.  <3


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Just because we carry it doesn't mean it's not a bitch to make, and you're a tasteless douche for ordering it.



THEN QUIT CARRYING IT, ASSHAT.

"grr evil customer how dare they ask me to render services that I am employed by this bar for the purpose of rendering."

Fuck you, you took a job at a bar and thought it would be all shots and frosty mugs? You need to go back to simpler things, I think, like "Coke or Sprite?"


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 3, 2011)

I didn't now that so much could be said about a bartender's role *Golf Clap*. Now we have a topic for a novel (there's also an anime called _Bartender_, by the way, you guess what it's about).


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I didn't now that so much could be said about a bartender's role *Golf Clap*. Now we have a topic for a novel (there's also an anime called _Bartender_, by the way, you guess what it's about).



They are (assuming they're any good) more or less on the same level as a knowledgeable and competent cook in a good restaurant if they know their mixers.  They probably deserve better pay than they get, really, but IIRC they get screwed by the tipping mechanic a lot like some other folks do.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I didn't now that so much could be said about a bartender's role *Golf Clap*. Now we have a topic for a novel (there's also an anime called _Bartender_, by the way, you guess what it's about).



Vampires, upskirt shots, bouncing boobies that defy physics, and tentacle rape?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> They are (assuming they're any good) more or less on the same level as a knowledgeable and competent cook in a good restaurant if they know their mixers.  They probably deserve better pay than they get, really, but IIRC they get screwed by the tipping mechanic a lot like some other folks do.


And that confirms their likeness to cooks. Yet a bartender seem to have less "prestige", probably because he's in the "same" level as the clients and he can interact with them.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Vampires, upskirt shots, bouncing boobies that defy physics, and tentacle rape?


A hard conclusion to reach, huh? :V
Seriously, though, it's about a guy that solves people's troubles by offering beverages to them.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 3, 2011)

So I work at chik-fil-A right? Well this customer ordered a chicken sandwich. But get this, he ordered it with cheese on it. Can you believe that fucker?! :V

yeah. same thing douche.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> So yes while browsing imgur instead of sleeping, I saw this gem...
> 
> Are there really furries like this out there?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vA89Z.jpg



That made my day.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I didn't now that so much could be said about a bartender's role *Golf Clap*. Now we have a topic for a novel (there's also an anime called _Bartender_, by the way, you guess what it's about).



I loved it  I've tried a few of their recipes and it originally got me interested in Hemmingway Daiquiris


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And that confirms their likeness to cooks. Yet a bartender seem to have less "prestige", probably because he's in the "same" level as the clients and he can interact with them.



That, a little, but I think the vilification of bars and alcohol figure into it as well.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> THEN QUIT CARRYING IT, ASSHAT.
> 
> "grr evil customer how dare they ask me to render services that I am employed by this bar for the purpose of rendering."
> 
> Fuck you, you took a job at a bar and thought it would be all shots and frosty mugs? You need to go back to simpler things, I think, like "Coke or Sprite?"



And that's why bars don't carry mint.  :3

You've just come right back to the original point of this thread derail, that a bar doesn't carry certain things because A) it's a bitch to make, and B) you're a douche for ordering it, especially in the Thursday night scenerio I provided.

Quit acting like a self-entitled scumbag.  If you've spent any time in the service industry, you know that the customer is always an asshole.  And you're helping to prove that point.



MichaelFoster said:


> yeah. same thing douche.



Yeah not really.  Ever worked as a bartender?  No?  Then don't act like you know what 11 PM on a Saturday night is like, especially when someone starts ordering two Bloody Mary's at a time like it's fucking Easter Sunday.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm so glad this thread is still on topic :V


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 3, 2011)

Cyril said:


> I'm so glad this thread is still on topic :V



I was a quite interesting tangent, neverthless. But yes, it got completely derailed. 
Still, there was not much else that could be said, only that Rossyfox's information makes Dragoneer look like a person who either puts a lot of effort in teasing or has serious issues.

EDIT:

Fenrari: yeah, I heard the show actually contains a lot of interesting and curious facts about drinks (such the origin of the Margarita's name).


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 3, 2011)

Dragoneer is... odd.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I was a quite interesting tangent, neverthless. But yes, it got completely derailed.
> Still, there was not much else that could be said, only that Rossyfox's information makes Dragoneer look like a person who either puts a lot of effort in teasing or has serious issues.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



If you can't find the original manga, watch an episode or two somewhere online. The soothing piano music and the stories are quite an enjoyable find for any alcohol lover.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Quit acting like a self-entitled scumbag.  If you've spent any time in the service industry, you know that the customer is always an asshole.  And you're helping to prove that point.



Oh please.  The customer is not always an asshole, they are not always right, and the employee isn't always the hard worker earning every penny of his paycheck who has been VICTIMIZED by some EVIL OGRE of a customer.  I fucking dealt with people who bitched about being shorted a few ounces, OUNCES of rolled corn out of a 55-gallon TRASHCAN full of it simply because I DID NOT HAVE COMPUTER PRECISION nor a nice digital scale TO FILL AND WEIGH THE GODDAMN THINGS (but THEY DID, and would not lend it to me usually, I MIGHT BREAK IT OR SUMFIN).  I KNOW WHAT ASSHOLE CUSTOMERS ARE LIKE, I KNOW WHAT NICE CUSTOMERS ARE LIKE (like the ones who eagerly helped me lift the goddamn trashcans into their pickup beds and smiled the whole time) AND I HAVE SEEN DOUCHEBAG EMPLOYEES CRYING OVER A CUSTOMER.

Fuck you, I busted my ass with those 45-55 gallon trashcans of rolled corn, or dry COB, or bags of pet food, or even occasionally bales of hay weighing around 100 pounds, on top of sweeping and cleaning up messes left by people's pets and picking up trash.  Let's see you hack it at a fucking FEED STORE at 16 goddamn years of age, you pretentious uppity little snob.



What Shark Was Too Polite To Say said:


> Dragoneer is... a sick fuck.



^


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Well, d-bag, maybe you should be ordering drinks from this decade and not act like you're in the fucking Caribbean ordering frozen/fruity cocktails.
> 
> Makes you look like this guy:
> 
> [yt]wvNvG2krOYw[/yt]



That guy should be fired. I bet he still expects a tip?

I worked at a bar. They don't/shouldn't hire some guy to sit behind the bar and just hand out beers (most bars have waitresses, why is the bartender a fucking waitress?) If it's really busy, yeah, that's fully acceptable. Otherwise they suck at their job. Its like a DJ that just puts his iPod on shuffle.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2011)

now I feel like a dick because I drink martinis 
I like bartenders because they know how to make them way better than I can. It seems like it's one thing to push to the front of the bar and demand attention to get a drink, but if you're just waiting your turn patiently then ask for the drink you want then taking advantage of someone with a better knowledge base than your own makes sense. 
I can cook a steak, but I go to the local steak house because they can do it better than I can.


----------



## thewall (Nov 3, 2011)

He isn't trolling.  He's serious :V


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

mike37 said:


> He isn't trolling.  He's serious :V



pretty late to the party don'tcha think


----------



## thewall (Nov 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> pretty late to the party don'tcha think



I debated with myself about responding.  If that person who posted that troll is watching us...

Lol, jk, i'm sure that's not happening.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 3, 2011)

^didn't read past the first post


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 3, 2011)

The litmus test of a great troll is it's longevity.  That question is 5 years old.  Tis a great trollin' if'n i've ever seen one.


----------



## thewall (Nov 3, 2011)

Cyril said:


> ^didn't read past the first post



Yes I did.  piss off.


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 3, 2011)

mike37 you're an idiot stop posting about stuff you don't know anything about.  Actually, that could probably still be summed up as "stop posting."

Rossy was trolling homeschooling communities on livejournal because homeschoolers are retarded.  He also did the same with some childfree communities.  If there was a crazy group on Livejournal, Rossyfox was trolling them.

Furry hour is a purposely ridiculous analogy to the number of homeschoolers that also seek to indoctrinate their children with nonsense.  It's satire, and pretty heavy handed satire at that, I'm astonished people ever fell for it.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Fuck you, I busted my ass with those 45-55 gallon trashcans of rolled corn, or dry COB, or bags of pet food, or even occasionally bales of hay weighing around 100 pounds, on top of sweeping and cleaning up messes left by people's pets and picking up trash.  Let's see you hack it at a fucking FEED STORE at 16 goddamn years of age, you pretentious uppity little snob.


 
And fuck you too, jackass, I've been working in service and public works since 13.  Don't act like I'm unjustified in my thinking because I've apparently never dealt with "real" work before in my life.

You can take your feed store and shove it right back up your ass.  Don't let the stick get in the way though.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2011)

Code 9, we got a Code 9 here, we're gonna need all hands on deck at the burn ward. Multiple casualties.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Nov 3, 2011)

Pahhh who cares, i laughed my ass off.


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 3, 2011)

I have seen that picture several times before, but I still learned new and disturbing things today. :3


----------



## Aetius (Nov 3, 2011)

The hate in this thread....its makes my avatar cry :' (


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And fuck you too, jackass, I've been working in service and public works since 13.  Don't act like I'm unjustified in my thinking because I've apparently never dealt with "real" work before in my life.
> 
> You can take your feed store and shove it right back up your ass.  Don't let the stick get in the way though.



FUCK YOU, YOU WERE THE ONE WHO WAS DISCOUNTING MY OPINION AS BEING THAT OF A "SELF ENTITLED SCUMBAG" WHO DIDN'T KNOW WHAT IT WAS LIKE TO DEAL WITH CUSTOMERS.  Service and public works, what is that? Volunteer trash pickups at the park?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2011)

Guys cut it out. Just go to your corners and end this "bar fight" any more continuation on this issue will be infracted. take it to PMs


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 3, 2011)

Public service is serious business, I see.


----------



## JoeX (Nov 3, 2011)

DefectiveSpoons said:


> I genuinely hope whoever wrote that falls into a volcano.


 So do I. So do I


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 4, 2011)

Troll. Troll troll troll.

I mean, come on. There wasn't even any effort.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> mike37 you're an idiot stop posting about stuff you don't know anything about.  Actually, that could probably still be summed up as "stop posting."
> 
> Rossy was trolling homeschooling communities on livejournal because homeschoolers are retarded.  He also did the same with some childfree communities.  If there was a crazy group on Livejournal, Rossyfox was trolling them.
> 
> Furry hour is a purposely ridiculous analogy to the number of homeschoolers that also seek to indoctrinate their children with nonsense.  It's satire, and pretty heavy handed satire at that, I'm astonished people ever fell for it.



There is something called sarcasm, have you heard of it?  Holy shit.  That is what the :V was for.  I could bang my head on this keyboard so hard I would need to buy a new laptop.

For those of you who can't read well, I WAS BEING SARCASTIC, MORON.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> There is something called sarcasm, have you heard of it?  Holy shit.  That is what the :V was for.  I could bang my head on this keyboard so hard I would need to buy a new laptop.
> 
> For those of you who can't read well, I WAS BEING SARCASTIC, MORON.



Calling people out in such a crude fashion isn't going to help out your case.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Calling people out in such a crude fashion isn't going to help out your case.



When people criticize me, I prefer them to criticize me for the right reason.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, how I missed you FAF...













:V


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> When people criticize me, I prefer them to criticize me for the right reason.



"Bad posting" isn't a reason?


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> "Bad posting" isn't a reason?



I hate it when people who can't read criticize me for things I didn't mean to say.


----------



## israfur (Nov 4, 2011)

That's my role model right there. 




mike37 said:


> I hate it when people who can't read criticize me for things I didn't mean to say.


Well in Bobskunk's defense, you've been kind of cocky and rude ever since we (the forum) pointed out your awkward posts. =/
I mean they _can_ be pretty awkward.


----------



## thewall (Nov 4, 2011)

israfur said:


> That's my role model right there.
> 
> 
> Well in Bobskunk's defense, you've been kind of cocky and rude ever since we (the forum) pointed out your awkward posts. =/
> I mean they _can_ be pretty awkward.



Hey!  I was only trying to blend in!  :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Hey!  I was only trying to blend in!  :3



I suggest you try again, you're not doing a very good job.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 4, 2011)

mike37 said:


> Hey!  I was only trying to blend in!  :3



Don't do it, 98% of the time it ends up horribly wrong.


----------



## rodox_video (Nov 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Fuck that. Fuck that hard. Like a cheep vegas hooker with three hours left on the meter. This is bullshit.
> 
> I don't mind the obvious troll or the good troll that insights some rage in furfags but what neer did is wrong and stupid. That wasnt even trolling that was poor taste. The more I read the more I hate.



 There's nothing you can do. I'm amazed this thread hasn't been deleted for even mentioning it, really.


----------



## DKitty (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh. My. God. This thread`s full of win & fail at the same time. All the fail falls directly from mike37, the drama whore of FAF 2011.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 6, 2011)

Why 'neer why? :C
Did RossyFox do anything other then that journal to get banned?


----------



## Yrr (Nov 6, 2011)

I came back just to say that this image was the first contact I ever had with furries, and the reason I refused to be associated with them for so long.

~FUN TIMES~


----------



## Aetius (Nov 6, 2011)

We need more trolls around here for amusement.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That was Heckler & Koch/Mentova trolling livejournal.


lolwut? No it wasn't. I don't even go to livejournal. :|


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

nooo guys it was rossyfox


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought this was settled in the first page that the troller was Rossy.
5 pages ahead and there are still posts regarding the troller.
Still, pretty funny


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 7, 2011)

You fail to realize that furries have a hard time grasping statements generally accepted as a fact.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 7, 2011)

"Why should I backread?  BTW, I'm sure it was Mr. X!" :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You fail to realize that furries have a hard time grasping statements generally accepted as a fact.


I guess that I just expect more from people than I should :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2011)

Amazing. Not only OP but the other events mentioned later. Would read again.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 7, 2011)

So it wasn't a troll, right?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 7, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> So it wasn't a troll, right?



It was a troll named Jashwa.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 7, 2011)

o.o

o.o

o.o

my mind is brokeded


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 7, 2011)

:3c


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2011)

what a tweest


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 8, 2011)

Today I learned:

- This picture has been around for a while and people still haven't seen it.

- All foxes look the same.

- Tycho and I had the same Job.

- Alcoholics are very passionate about alcohol.

- Fay's new avatar triggers psychotic urges.


----------



## entropicage (Nov 8, 2011)

Yrr said:


> I came back just to say that this image was the first contact I ever had with furries, and the reason I refused to be associated with them for so long.~FUN TIMES~


 This is simultaneously sad and hilarious. Also, made me laugh while at work. :-D


----------



## dollarious (Jan 1, 2012)

First time poster, longtime lurker here. (Be gentle ^^) I came across this [NSFW sorry I'm new here, forgot to tag it NSFW] recently. While I get that this is "trolling," I have to wonder why people think it's okay to do this to us?

I was one of the furries in this story, and I'm so hurt and ashamed by this "news article." They make us look like deviants. Someone recognized me from that story and told my family and now my father has disowned me after seeing this story. I know he'll come around, but things are just so rocky for me right now. I don't even know if I want to be a furry anymore!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> First time poster, longtime lurker here. (Be gentle ^^) I came across this recently. While I get that this is "trolling," I have to wonder why people think it's okay to do this to us?
> 
> I was one of the furries in this story, and I'm so hurt and ashamed by this "news article." They make us look like deviants. Someone recognized me from that story and told my family and now my father has disowned me after seeing this story. I know he'll come around, but things are just so rocky for me right now. I don't even know if I want to be a furry anymore!


JEEZ!  Alteast put a nsfw on your link!


----------



## XechaTigs (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> First time poster, longtime lurker here. (Be gentle ^^) I came across this recently. While I get that this is "trolling," I have to wonder why people think it's okay to do this to us?
> 
> I was one of the furries in this story, and I'm so hurt and ashamed by this "news article." They make us look like deviants. Someone recognized me from that story and told my family and now my father has disowned me after seeing this story. I know he'll come around, but things are just so rocky for me right now. I don't even know if I want to be a furry anymore!


I would just do what your signature says. There's two sides to every event, this one pretty harsh, but your side of it doesn't have to end with giving up, just decide on what would make you happiest and go that route. Odds are, you wont give in traveling down that path.


----------



## johnpm995 (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> First time poster, longtime lurker here. (Be gentle ^^) I came across this [NSFW sorry I'm new here, forgot to tag it NSFW] recently. While I get that this is "trolling," I have to wonder why people think it's okay to do this to us?
> 
> I was one of the furries in this story, and I'm so hurt and ashamed by this "news article." They make us look like deviants. Someone recognized me from that story and told my family and now my father has disowned me after seeing this story. I know he'll come around, but things are just so rocky for me right now. I don't even know if I want to be a furry anymore!


... You do realize that's a joke site, right? I mean, the news articles linked on the side are "Newt Gingrich F***ed an Alien", "Secret Gang War Rages as Michael Jackson's Return Approaches", and "Lil Wayne Dead at 29".


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> First time poster, longtime lurker here. (Be gentle ^^) I came across this [NSFW sorry I'm new here, forgot to tag it NSFW] recently. While I get that this is "trolling," I have to wonder why people think it's okay to do this to us?



Was that Gabe Newell in the first picture?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> First time poster, longtime lurker here. (Be gentle ^^) I came across this


''Furkkake''

...........that's a new one.


----------



## dollarious (Jan 1, 2012)

I realize it's a "joke" site, if you can call what they've done to me a "joke." And yeah those stories don't make any sense, but they are systematically turning my name to muck.


----------



## johnpm995 (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> I realize it's a "joke" site, if you can call what they've done to me a "joke." And yeah those stories don't make any sense, but they are systematically turning my name to muck.


Well, in that case, I'd just try explaining to your dad that it's a joke, and just sit down with him and try and talk it out. Hope everything turns out well for you.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> I realize it's a "joke" site, if you can call what they've done to me a "joke." And yeah those stories don't make any sense, but they are systematically turning my name to muck.



I doubt that anyone with a working brain would take that site seriously, the ''Hourly breaking news'' kind of gives it away.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> First time poster, longtime lurker here. (Be gentle ^^) I came across this [NSFW sorry I'm new here, forgot to tag it NSFW] recently. While I get that this is "trolling," I have to wonder why people think it's okay to do this to us?
> 
> I was one of the furries in this story, and I'm so hurt and ashamed by this "news article." They make us look like deviants. Someone recognized me from that story and told my family and now my father has disowned me after seeing this story. I know he'll come around, but things are just so rocky for me right now. I don't even know if I want to be a furry anymore!



People only believe what is believable.

Obv, it is believable to the people that know you that you are a deviant.

Evaluate your life, son.


----------



## dollarious (Jan 1, 2012)

I wish I could, but he'll only sit me down to write me out of his will, which Mom told me he's threatening. Already, I know he plans to stop paying for my college. It's really bad. It also came out that I'm gay and yeah, he's paying for me to be in Liberty University, Jerry Falwell's school, and I've basically committed the worst possible sin my family has ever dealt with.


----------



## johnpm995 (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> I wish I could, but he'll only sit me down to write me out of his will, which Mom told me he's threatening. Already, I know he plans to stop paying for my college. It's really bad. It also came out that I'm gay and yeah, he's paying for me to be in Liberty University, Jerry Falwell's school, and I've basically committed the worst possible sin my family has ever dealt with.


... Uh... wow...

If it's really THAT bad, do whatever it takes to get his attention. This is something you really have to talk about with him, whether he likes it or not. Just try your best to get him to listen to you.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2012)

uh
wow


----------



## Octa (Jan 1, 2012)

dollarious said:


> I wish I could, but he'll only sit me down to write me out of his will, which Mom told me he's threatening. Already, I know he plans to stop paying for my college. It's really bad. It also came out that I'm gay and yeah, he's paying for me to be in Liberty University, Jerry Falwell's school, and I've basically committed the worst possible sin my family has ever dealt with.


I had been in a similar situation with my own family. Unfortunately it could have gone better for me since I tended to get defensive instead of having a calm collective discussion. Granted, it can be difficult to have a reasonable conversation when the emotional fire is blazing, but there is no use in not continuing to try. Your their child and if they can't see now that you still are the same kid they have been supporting for the last 18 or so years (assuming this age since college) then you may need to give them some more time.

My folks are silently okay with it now and only show an occasional minor disdain, but they went from furious to that over a year. Also, I'm not gay so that wasn't a factor, but I imagine it is a similar dilemma, you may need to just wait it out.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 1, 2012)

He said Liberty, right? Isn't that one of the most christian/conservative based schools in the state of Virginia? If so, its no wonder they're ridiculously judgemental.


----------



## Octa (Jan 1, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> He said Liberty, right? Isn't that one of the most christian/conservative based schools in the state of Virginia? If so, its no wonder they're ridiculously judgemental.



Fair point. Religion ruins everything, especially human minds.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 2, 2012)

^ I've nothing against religion, but some heavily religious people are very very very judgemental and will use any vice to attack people they don't think are "correct" in their eyes.


----------



## Octa (Jan 2, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ I've nothing against religion, but some heavily religious people are very very very judgemental and will use any vice to attack people they don't think are "correct" in their eyes.



I'll correct myself, _religious fundamentalists_ ruin everything.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 2, 2012)

Facedesk, and facedesk some more for links sent here


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 2, 2012)

Necro.

Come on guys, you know not to post in necro'd threads.


----------

